# Dw611



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like deWalt wants some of Bosch's Colt action. Looks like a nice little router but doesn't seem all that small to me, roughly same size as my Hitachi M12VC in plunge trim. Any thoughts?


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

Although a compact router would come in handy from time to time, the $140.00 price tag offsets any benefit that it might have afforded me... of course that's just my opinion based upon my needs. I have been looking at the Colt's for $99.00 though.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

nice line up of available accessories, including a plunge base and dust extractor, and it does appear that that collet opening actually has a cover over it when the dust extractor is being used.. Something that had been talked about extensively in another thread regarding the colt model. Price point puts this on the high side of things for what it is I think. I'm real curious to hear some real world experiences with this thing...

Donnie, for the same 99 bucks, you can get the Trend T4 w/plunge base from woodcraft right now. I have a colt and love it, just wish it had a plunge base availalbe.

bill


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Colt*



DGK said:


> Although a compact router would come in handy from time to time, the $140.00 price tag offsets any benefit that it might have afforded me... of course that's just my opinion based upon my needs. I have been looking at the Colt's for $99.00 though.



FWIW I bought a Colt last year and I gotta say it is one of the most useful little tools in my shop. And it will handle a pretty big job too. I would not be without one, just as all the other folks have said.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

They do make a plunge base for the Colt but it's just over 200.oo bucks just for the plunge base. 

http://microfence.com/mf/pages/Plunge/Zoom12.html
========


----------



## bill strop (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd add my recommendation for the Colt. I have three other routers, all of which have plunge bases as well, but I find that for 1/4" shanked router bits the Colt is the one I turn to for most light to semi-light jobs, saving the heavier jobs for the 1/2" colleted others. The Colt is handy, easy to set up and does the job admirably. I added the broad base with a handle affixed to the Colt and find it augments the usability nicely. Good add on if you have the Colt and does not encumber it unduly.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I have added a Colt (GKF600) to my installers kit and sometines even take it along instead of a Festool OF1000. For simple chamfers, round-overs, etc it is very handy and it will handle hinge/mortise lock faceplate recessing with ease. I'm not sure that I'd want a plunge base for the Colt as it turns it into a much bigger tool to lug about, but then my needs at present are for portability


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just for kicks

Here's a promo demo video on the gkf 600,,It's not the same one that they sell in the states, almost but it's short some items in the kit and they have some items we don't get in the states...but it's a good demo on the Colt 

BOSCH GKF 600 promo video by toolhouse.gr.mpg 

YouTube - BOSCH GKF 600 promo video by toolhouse.gr.mpg
YouTube - Bosch GKF 600 Ã‰lmarÃ³
YouTube - Bosch GKF600 1/4" Palm Router / Laminate Trimmer

********
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXi50WPStT0&feature=related
********
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1288741847&sr=1-2

But I do suggest if you have a Colt you get the item below  it will help to keep your fingers out of the router hole 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LU5AAW/ref=oss_product

OR

Bosch PR007 Side-Handle Subbase and Dust Hood
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...Subbase-and-Dust-Hood/82098/Cat/1455?RefID=CJ

http://www.routerforums.com/196733-post34.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/22786-bosch-colt-palm-router-unsafe.html

=======


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Add the base to Colt!!*



bobj3 said:


> Just for kicks
> 
> Here's a promo demo video on the gkf 600,,It's not the same one that they sell in the states, almost but it's short some items in the kit and they have some items we don't get in the states...but it's a good demo on the Colt
> 
> ...


Man oh man!! I took ONE look at the little device and went click click click and ordered it right NOW!! Thanks for the tip Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Your Welcome, I know you will love the Colt it's a little work horse I like it so much I put it in a small router table as well, I use it all the time for all the quick jobs in the shop..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html



=========



sourdough said:


> Man oh man!! I took ONE look at the little device and went click click click and ordered it right NOW!! Thanks for the tip Bob.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretty nifty little "mini-table". You fellas are the ones that lead me to discover the little Colt and I would not be without one now. I'm just finishing a little "cabinet" that will fit between my gas grill and my charcoal grill, using 3/4" ply, pine face-frame etc and all of it has been done with the Colt. In fact the Colt lead me to do my first totally flush fit door. But now I can't figure out which hinge to use or how to install it!! I think I outsmarted myself!! HA!


----------



## todd.l (May 16, 2011)

*Dewalt DW 611*

Hello,
I cannot speak for the Bosch Colt, I am sure it is a great little tool and I do like the quality of Bosch tool (I have a 1617). I can speak for the Dewalt DW 611. It is one of the most comfortable, well designed, and most solid built routers I have ever owned. I bought the DW611PK kit that includes the plunge base and after using for a day I just ordered all of the various dust collection accessories, the deluxe router guide, and the round base for it. It is light weight yet powerful (1.25hp), full of clever features and just a pleasure to use one handed or with both hands. Dewalt was wise to recycle the slick micro fine depth adjustment ring and quick release base design from the full size DW618 (which I also own) as well as the soft-starting motor which features full-time electronic feedback that maintains motor speed through the cut I reach for this handy little router for just about any router operation I do (except for the larger projects). I really like the bright built in LEDs, the very easy high adjustment, and the fine adjustment in the base of the precision machined plunge base. The lever and action on the plunge base is fantastic. I am looking forward to doing inlay work. I also plan on dusting off my dovetail jig which the fixed base should be perfect for. This is a great all around router; I highly recommend getting one.

Todd L.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

todd.l said:


> Hello,
> I cannot speak for the Bosch Colt, I am sure it is a great little tool and I do like the quality of Bosch tool (I have a 1617). I can speak for the Dewalt DW 611. It is one of the most comfortable, well designed, and most solid built routers I have ever owned. I bought the DW611PK kit that includes the plunge base and after using for a day I just ordered all of the various dust collection accessories, the deluxe router guide, and the round base for it. It is light weight yet powerful (1.25hp), full of clever features and just a pleasure to use one handed or with both hands. Dewalt was wise to recycle the slick micro fine depth adjustment ring and quick release base design from the full size DW618 (which I also own) as well as the soft-starting motor which features full-time electronic feedback that maintains motor speed through the cut I reach for this handy little router for just about any router operation I do (except for the larger projects). I really like the bright built in LEDs, the very easy high adjustment, and the fine adjustment in the base of the precision machined plunge base. The lever and action on the plunge base is fantastic. I am looking forward to doing inlay work. I also plan on dusting off my dovetail jig which the fixed base should be perfect for. This is a great all around router; I highly recommend getting one.
> 
> Todd L.


I have the Palm Router, so its the same motor without the plunge base. Its a nice little tool that I'm very pleased with.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Any thoughts?"
*****************
A contender.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Quillman said:


> "Any thoughts?"
> *****************
> A contender.


Look good to me, is it you who makes them?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Quillman said:


> A contender.


How about the Makita RT0700, Pat?

Regards

Phil


----------

